# 05 John Deere skid steer 250-series2 stalls after 5-10 min use



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi guys , I’m in Nova Scotia and recently bought this jd skid steer 250 2005 model and it runs and starts fine, no smoke issues and has 500 hrs , every time I use it for like 5 min it starts to bog and stall, starts back up , sometimes has to turn over a bit but always starts. Only thing I’ve done is there was a wire going from altanater mount to to the cab as like a extra ground for no apparent reason. Any help would be awesome as it’s the first time I’ve owned anything like this and not really experienced with diesel motor stuff. Thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Is it cold there? Almost sounds to me like a diesel fuel gelling issue. If so, put a new fuel filter on. I put the red bottle 911 Power Service in the tank.


----------



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Is it cold there? Almost sounds to me like a diesel fuel gelling issue. If so, put a new fuel filter on. I put the red bottle 911 Power Service in the tank.


It is a little above freezing at this time of year, I changed the fuel water separatetor filter with a new one and got a inline filter but can't seem to locate where it actually is, I also drained the fuel tank and added new fuel, I will try and find the inline filter and replace but I'm not optimistic. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You did bleed all the air out of the fuel system when you did the filter and lines?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

While you’re locating the filter, If you can get it, at least pour a bottle of the red 911 Power Service in the tank and let the engine idle to work it through. Have nothing to lose.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Not sure if this link is what you have - shows the location if it is

http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMKV11661_J0/Output/kv11661j09.html#61970


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your loosing fuel. Find and replace the in line filter. Blow out the inlet line from the line to the tank. Is the tank clean inside.


----------



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Not sure if this link is what you have - shows the location if it is
> 
> http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMKV11661_J0/Output/kv11661j09.html#61970


Thanks I seen this yesterday and I believe someone ran a straight line instead of a new filter, this machine says I don't need to bleed air as is has auto primer. Also did I mention the skid steer will sit and idle all day long , it only dies out when I start using it after a few min. I read somewhere about this model having ground issues and people ground the roll cage . I believe it said the instrument panel isn't grounding properly, I hope if I put the wire I thought was useless back if it will help. Thanks again


----------



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

I will look again for inline filter and will cut one in if not present.i will put the additive as well. Not sure if that brand is available here in nowhere land where we pay triple for everything over u.s prices.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I’m leaning towards the fuel possibly gelling in the filter only because I used to have this same issue with my tractor. 

Even though the filter would be gelled, enough fuel apparently could get through to run the engine around idle, but if I put any load on it (increased the throttle), it would sputter and die. 

I would just focus on finding and replacing the filter first, mainly because it’s a simple fix uf that is the issue. If that’s not the problem, then at least you’ve eliminated it.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

darrylmc73 said:


> I will look again for inline filter and will cut one in if not present.i will put the additive as well. Not sure if that brand is available here in nowhere land where we pay triple for everything over u.s prices.


I wouldn't cut one a new filter in, as that wouldn't take care if the possibly clogged filter that is already in there.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Had this on a backhoe. The banjo fitting at the fuel inlet sump was packed with crap. Cleaned it out, ran fine. If you're at 30 F. Your not telling.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Your symptoms are almost exactly like ones I experienced both on my articulated truck (Scania DC9 engine) when the suction filter to the pump plugged with algae, and on my telehandler (Perkins 1004T engine) due to dirt. In both cases the machines would start and idle fine, bog down under load, and stop. If I got off the throttle soon enough, they would keep running at idle.

My engines are completely mechanical, and not common rail. I don’t know what is in your machine.

I also had bad connections to the fuel solenoid on the telehandler, but that caused the engine to stop immediately, and it would not restart unless I wiggled the wire bundle.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Couple things to check, fuel quality, I have been sold gas in my diesel at a gas station, this is what happened. Also check fuel tank vent, (probably in the cap) fuel shut off solenoid.
If the problem were gelling it would not fire back up. I had a fuel shut off solenoid go on one of my mowers fall. It always fired back up but would not stay running.


----------



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok thanks guys , I’m going out to garage now to try and get this problem solved, obviously it’s a fuel problem of some degree witch makes me feel a little better than a bad motor or something of that nature, I will report back later today hopefully with good news . Thanks guys ,


----------



## darrylmc73 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks for your help guys , it turned out to be the fuel filter on the line , I had to pop the cab up witch was quick and simple. You help was awesome and very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Tracy6781 (Aug 9, 2021)

Having exactly the same issue was you able to figure out the problem?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

darrylmc73 said:


> Thanks for your help guys , it turned out to be the fuel filter on the line , I had to pop the cab up witch was quick and simple. You help was awesome and very helpful. Thanks





Tracy6781 said:


> Having exactly the same issue was you able to figure out the problem?


Ummm....I'm going out on a limb, but I believe he found the problem to be the fuel filter.


----------

